# Cricket.. watch and play



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cairo Cricket League

There is a match this Friday with the Cairo Lions (Combined BUE / BG / BCA team) playing against Ismailia.

If you haven't already been in touch and want to play in future games then please contact Adam Gagan at the email dress below. Don't worry if you haven't got any kit in Egypt as the team has plenty to go around.

If you’re a Cricket Groupie and simply want to turn up to enjoy a relaxed day watching, then the arrangements will be as usual ... 9.15am at the Mena House Hotel Ground.

Adam Gagan: [email protected]


----------

